# ***99c SALE until Jan 29th!*** The Fall of Ossard



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm posting to let you know about my character driven fantasy tale, *The Fall of Ossard*, is now available on Kindle!

On release back in 2009, this unique novel broke into the Borders (Australia) Top 20. Now, the sequel, *Ossard's Hope*, is just a month away - _edit: Ossard's Hope became available June 2011_.

The back cover blurb follows:

_"Brave... Innovative... Bold..." - Stefen Brazulaitis, reviewer and columnist, Australian Bookseller and Publisher.

"I stayed up all night!" - Sara Douglass.

"A dark fantasy world that will suck you in" - Newcastle Herald

"A layered tale that breaks all the rules and goes for depth" - Coffs Coast Advocate_



Ossard is falling...

Growing up in a city of Merchant Princes, Juvela discovers she can see what others can't. The very currents of the celestial are open to her, and that includes the truths they hide: An escalating series of unsolved kidnappings have been haunting the city-state, leaving its shadows pooled deep with innocent blood.

Has Juvela been cursed with the Witches' Kiss - or perhaps something worse?

Yet, more is to come, for not only has she witnessed an abduction, but she will have to endure a role in the victim's ritual death. For Juvela is about to become forsaken, and that's before she learns the real truth of not just the crimes plaguing Ossard's bloody streets, but the wider world: A world at war, and governed by gods whose highest pleasure is to sup on the taste of death.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Colin, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ann,

Thanks for the listing of tips and areas to check out.

I've been looking about and chipping in here and there across the board. There's certainly a lot of different conversations going on - and still more for me to discover!

I'm looking forward to getting some good solid and gritty fantasy recommendations!


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish you much success!

Welcome,

Mike Cyra


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike, Ossard seems to be off to a good start, which is great to see (and a relief).

Hopefully I'll be receiving the proof for the next book tomorrow. If that all checks out I'll then be arranging for the file conversion to Kindle. I'm also planning on putting my feet up for a few weeks and doing some reading. 

My TBR pile of DTB is huge and my Kindle's TBR queue only growing! First off I'll be finishing the Terry Brooks I was reading (but paused on about 6 weeks ago), then it'll probably be on to Rothfuss' A Wise Man's Fear and others.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a note to let people know that the sequel, *Ossard's Hope*, launched on Amazon.com as a DTB a few days ago. The Kindle file is still being formatted, but should be up and available soon. In the meantime, if you haven't already, please consider trying the book that began this unique trilogy, *The Fall of Ossard * - currently only 99 cents on Kindle!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's something worth updating you all on:

Today, Borders (Perth) sold their 205th copy of my first book (and their second last in stock) in its DTB fromat. An amazing tally for just one store! I went in to check if they'd hit 200 only to discover that they'd passed it! They've been great supporters over the past 18 months with displays and signing events, and also, most importantly, reorders.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Just reporting in to share a link to an interview with Indie eBooks for those who are interested. They asked plenty of questions about the first book in the trilogy, The Fall of Ossard, and also on how I go about writing novel length works. Follow the link and have a squiz. 

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/fall-of-ossard-ossard-trilogy-by-colin.html?spref=fb

I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Busy week this week, including an interview with *Adventures of a Bookanaut*:

http://bookonaut.com/2011/06/colin-taber-on-authors-and-social-media/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Bookonaut+%28Adventures+of+a+Bookonaut%29&utm_content=Twitter

---

I'm also running a promotion for the next 7 days in which I'm *giving away *10 copies of *The Fall of Ossard * (Kindle edition) per day to celebrate the release of the sequel, *Ossard's Hope*. You just need to post on this thread and private message me your email address so I can gift the ebook via Amazon.

If you're tired of formula fantasy and looking for something a bit different, give this layered coming of age tale a go!

---

Finally, here's a random excerpt (from page 99):

Behind him I noticed that some of the militiamen wore stained shirts. The sour smell of vomit lay as an undercurrent to the sweet reek of decay.

A crowd had started to gather. They'd followed the coaches and suspected why we were here. We'd arrived with a handful in tow, but now scores waited. Some of them wept while most stood in silence. They were waiting, waiting for answers.

Lord Liberigo looked to each of us and then nodded that we were ready.

A priest opened the door.

Six priests led us in while burning incense and chanting the prayer for the dead. The militiamen stayed outside and were glad of it, but many of Lord Liberigo's men who'd accompanied us on the coaches now carried lanterns to light our way. We entered the dusty warehouse like a funeral march, and only to leave a rising tide of mourning behind us in the street.

Bare wooden floors met us, only marred by the remains of broken crates. Cobwebs stretched about, some reaching up to cover the thick beams above our heads. The high roof was barely visible beyond our lanterns' light while the distant walls were also lost to darkness.

Pedro walked beside me, and for the first time since we'd met I found his presence reassuring. In that moment I needed him. We needed each other. All of us in that group did.

The air grew chill, a light mist giving each lantern a soft glow. The sombre voices of the chanting priests left me feeling as though we were crossing from one world into another - perhaps into the realm of the dead. Maybe for those moments we did.

Something terrible had happened here.

The floorboards we walked upon sparkled with frost.

The priests not already chanting began to recite prayers. They knew, and somehow I did, that the cold mist and dusting of ice remained as an echo of the magic that had been worked here. As if to remind us, the carpet of white crunched underfoot with each of our steps.

Gently, the voices in my head rose in a mournful chorus.

We were close now. It lay just ahead.

The men who carried the lead lanterns of our macabre march were the first to reach the victims. The sounds of their gasps and moans warned us, yet nothing could see us prepared.


----------



## DAFAM (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank You!!  For the book. I wish u great success


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

No worries, DAFAM!

I hope you enjoy !


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for the book! Looking forward to starting the series.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey CoffeeCat,

I hope you enjoy it!

Sales have _almost_ doubled this month as more people discover the series, which is great!

Back here, in Australia, we're just finalising the details of the DTB release of the sequel, Ossard's Hope, along with a signing tour (Ossard's Hope is already out on Kindle). The Fall of Ossard managed to break into the *Borders (Australia) top 20 bestsellers* not long after its release. This time around, we 'll be working to build upon that success in the realm of bricks and mortar booksellers - and to move beyond with our ebook editions.

In October we should be announcing the release date for Ossard Book 3.

Thanks again for reading!

****edit insert****
The free book give away has now finished, but don't fret as *The Fall of Ossard * is back to an introductory price of 99 cents!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Fall of Ossard* is back to 99 cents!

The review blog, *Best Books*, gave this unique coming of age fantasy 4 stars out of 5!

http://bestbooks1.blogspot.com/2011/06/fall-of-ossard-by-colin-taber.html

*Ossard's Hope*, the sequel, was also reviewed by *Best Books * - 5 stars!

http://bestbooks1.blogspot.com/2011/07/ossards-hope-by-colin-taber.html


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Tara.  

I'm gearing up now for the Australian retail release in a couple of months (of the sequel, Ossard's Hope, which is already available on Kindle). It's still being finalised, but I'm hoping to be doing a four city signing tour across Australia.

I did some signings for The Fall of Ossard when it came out and had a lot of fun, selling enough books that we broke into the Borders (Australia) Top 20 bestseller list. Aside from that, it's always great to be able to meet readers!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

There's a giveaway for The Fall of Ossard at The Week in Rewind!

Check it out if you'd like a copy!

http://www.weekinrewind.com/blog/2011/08/05/giveaway-five-copies-of-the-fall-of-ossard-by-colin-taber/


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The giveaway linked to the previous post is finished, so congrats to the lucky winners!

In the meantime, *The Fall of Ossard * was featured recently on *The Indie Books List*:

http://indiebookslist.com/2011/08/17/the-fall-of-ossard-by-colin-taber/

Feel free to check it out!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

August has been a frantic month as book 2, Ossard's Hope (already on Kindle), goes to the printer for its Australian book shop release. September will also be busy as it ships and details are finalised for signings in Perth, Sydney and a few other cities. To celebrate I'm more than happy to give away some copies of The Fall of Ossard on Kindle (via Amazon's gifting). Fell free to PM me and ask, but also provide an email address (for the gifting). If you've ever been curious about this layered, coming of age tale, now's your chance to get it on Kindle for free!

PS - I'll run with this until the September 8th.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Just an update for those interested:

The *Ossard's Hope* book signing tour has gone well. I've been through Canberra and Sydney, and as I write this am about one and a half hours from doing my first one in Perth (Hay St Dymocks). We've sold a lot of books, I've met a lot of great people, and I've had a ball.

The store today has had their promotional stock for two weeks, which has been selling at a steady rate, so much so that they've had to restock. At the same time, I've been approached by another 3 bookshops that want to do things in the coming month or two. This whole signing tour thing is becoming quite lucrative, if but exhausting.

The blow by blow commentary of the signings can be found on my Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488
With the first round of them out of the way, I'm hoping to blog about it in the next few days.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Fall of Ossard *was featured on *The Frugal eReader* the other day at the 99 cents price.

The price will change soon, so get in while you can if you've been curious or wanting to sample this tale's dark and brooding delights!

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/10/09/the-fall-of-ossard-the-ossard-trilogy-colin-taber/


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Glynn,

The first is by Shaun Tan who won an Academy Award for best short animated film. He's a great guy who grew up locally in Perth, but has since moved to Melbourne. I love his moody and atmospheric style. The second is by Tanya Beeson, another local artist who coincidentally is also involved in animation.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Fall of Ossard* is being featured today at *Pixel of Ink * and to celebrate we've dropped the price to *99 cents*!

Here's your linkage: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-the-fall-of-ossard-by-colin-taber/

Take advantage of this offer while you can!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing says Christmas more than the smoldering ruins of fallen Ossard!

So, for Christmas, I'm giving away copies of the first book of The Ossard Trilogy.

*The Fall of Ossard* is now *free* on Kindle until the last minutes of Christmas Eve!

Feel free to grab a copy or gift it, just follow the cover link to Amazon.

Currently the title is:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #386 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Or in the UK ( http://tinyurl.com/7m3crhg ):
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #422 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

...and still climbing!

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Fall of Ossard got a great mention at the *Kindle Fire Dept * today, something that's helped to push it along in the Dark Fantasy Top 100 bestsellers:

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/01/word-ball-todays-free-app-plus-book-of.html

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

The popularity of this coming of age title grew through December and continues to do so into the new year. Readers have offered all kinds of labels for the story; brooding, coming of age, tragedy and self sacrifice amongst others, as they try and capture the unique essence of this fresh fantasy.

The sequel, Ossard's Hope, is also selling well as the first title draws in new readers. The final book of The Ossard Trilogy, Lae Ossard, will be released later this year.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome Kindlers,

Over the past couple of months, as *The Fall of Ossard* has had some great exposure bringing in a host of new readers, I've had an increasing number of emails asking about book 3, *Lae Ossard*.

I just wanted to report in and say that the beast is well underway, spurred on by steady sales of book 2, Ossard's Hope!

A great place for regular updates is here or my Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488

At this stage I'm expecting to announce a date in a month or two, but it's looking to be sometime later this year.

Happy reading!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just dropping by to dust off this old thread. 

*The Fall of Ossard* has now been in the *Dark Fantasy Top 100 for the past 4 months*, with *Ossard's Hope *also spending a good deal of time there.

Work continues on *Lae Ossard*, the conclusion of the trilogy. I'm hoping to announce a release date soon. Stay posted!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm posting to let you know that I've just been invited to attend the Perth Supanova Expo as a guest of Dymocks, Australia's largest book chain. I'll be at their stand on June 23rd and 24th signing books and talking to readers.

http://www.supanova.com.au

Supanova is a multigenre fan expo that gets well over 10,000 people at Perth and close to 100,000 nationally as it tours through Brisbane, Gold Coast, Sydney, Melbourne and Adelaide.

If you happen to be in Perth come along and say hello. If things go well I may also very well be going to some of the other east coast expos.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Time to post an Ossard update for those interested:

I should be finishing the 1st draft of Lae Ossard sometime in June. The title currently sits at over 155,000 words, while edits will cut that down the climax to the trilogy is looking to be the biggest part of the whole series by far. In regards to likely release dates; when Ossard's Hope came out a year ago I'd been hoping for Lae Ossard around June 2012. Clearly, that's not going to happen. Currently we're looking like having the book out towards the end of the year. There may even be a spinoff novella.

I'm also working on Project V which should also see the light of day by the end of the year. Project V is an open ended series of shorter books. They will be interesting and punchy reads, opening a window on another world very similar to our own, but with one key difference. If you want to be kept up to date with my doings follow the links in my signature to my Facebook fan page or to my new release email list.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

My brooding dark fantasy *The Fall of Ossard* has now been in the Kindle Dark Fantasy Top 100 for over 9 months. Book 2, *Ossard's Hope*, has also had a very good run.

Overall the year's been a good one, as I attended Supanova Perth as a guest of Dymocks, Australia's largest book chain. During the Supanova popular culture expo, which was attended by over 21,000 people, I met lots of readers (old and new), signed lots of books and generally had a great time.

As we head towards the end of the year I can report that the third and final Ossard Trilogy book, *Lae Ossard*, now has a cover under construction, while I also work on the manuscript's final revisions preparing it for its first trip to the editor.

Something worth reporting for those reading this who also live in Australia is that I've been invited back to Supanova when it is in Brisbane in November (9th-11th) and Adelaide (16th-18th) to again meet readers and sign books on the Dymocks stand.

Soon, I'm also hoping to have an announcement regarding my new series which I've been referring to as *Project V*. The first release should be out before we see 2013. *Project V *is a work of action packed tales told in an alternate history. If you want to be kept up to date with release news join my new release email list: http://eepurl.com/hVFqA

Good reading!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a quick note to wave the flag for *The Fall of Ossard*, which is currently number 4 in the Kindle Dark Fantasy bestseller list. This character driven coming of age tale has spent 10 of the last 11 months in the genre's top 100 as the old gal keeps jogging, chewing through the miles for another year.

Book 2 is also out and doing well (*Ossard's Hope*) with book 3 being completed with a release due early next year.

If you'd like to try a unique fantasy, something layered that will drag you deeper into a world teetering on the edge, why not give the falling doom of Ossard a try.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas and also enjoys the upcoming New Year!

Stay safe and dream big for 2013!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a note to advise that we are having a 99c sale for The Fall of Ossard, the first in a very long time!

Book 2, Ossard's Hope, is already out, and Book 3 will be out in a few months!


----------

